# Another picture of my Barger Feist



## Robert Warnock (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my first attempt at posting a picture, hope it works.  This is Warnock's Little Man watching for the squirrel to timber.


----------



## cotton top (Dec 1, 2008)

Robert that is a fine looking squirrel dog. I know hes smart by the way he is taking it all in. Who did you get him from?

Thanks for sharing -  Cotton Top


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Dec 1, 2008)

Great line, and a good looking dog.

I wanted a Barger Stock pup for a long time now, but I messin with a blue dog now. 

How old is your dog ?


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 1, 2008)

I got him from Mr. Bill Barger in Harriman, Tennessee.  He has been breeding this line of dogs for a long time.  He is four years old and he does a good job squirrels.  Thanks


----------



## Nga. (Dec 1, 2008)

Fine looking dog Robert.

How big is he? Height and weight?

I'm looking at breeding 1 of my females at the 1st of the year they are due in end of Jan or feb.


----------



## olroy (Dec 1, 2008)

*feist*

Robert what is the sire and dam of your dog? i have been to bills a few times. he has some nice dogs...


----------



## 027181 (Dec 1, 2008)

how long did it take you to finish this dog i have a barger feist who will be 12 months in april he was looking up trees and chasing squirrels but this weekend he was running rabbits and i have no shock collar


----------



## cotton top (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Robert, Do you ever raise any puppies? If so I sure would be interested in one out of this young feller.
 Nice!!!!! 
COTTON TOP


----------



## shanesbandit (Dec 2, 2008)

*Barger*

Nice looks,  If you get a female out of him let me know 
I have a barger male


----------



## Jasper (Dec 2, 2008)

Fine looking dog right there!


----------

